# For the sake of the GSD's- BE NICER!!!!



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I no longer post anything on here unless it is "cute puppy"

I learned a long time ago this forum has way to many "know-it-all's", rude people, arrogant people, ignorant people, and people that will argue a downright FACT is untrue.

So, I do still come on here sometimes to read and look at pics.

Time and time again I see people being chased off this forum / choosing to leave for the same reason's I did. Rudeness, being belittled for an opinion etc..

FOR THE SAKE OF THE DOGS, CAN EVERYONE BE NICE? OFFER CONSTRUCTIVE THOUGHTS INSTEAD OF INSULTS? NOT BE SO JUDGEMENTAL? IT WOULD MEAN A LOT TO THE DOGGIES IN THE POSTS.

THANKS


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

What is kind of ironic is that in making this post you just became the attacker.

If you are trying to make people be nicer, why would you instigate a fight by calling the majority of people "know it alls"?

It seems like too many people on this board didn't take a basic communication class in college on how to talk to people.

When you don't like what someone is doing, attacking them won't fix the problem. You have to let them know how you feel, ask why they act the way they do, and offer positive endings for both parties to fix the problem.

Like I said, all you did was just attack.

This is the "grown up" world ... people WILL attack your opinion. People WILL be rude. People will say dumb things. It doesn't matter what people do. It matters how *you react*.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for doing exactly what I was asking people not to do. I did not attack anyone specific, name names etc... 

I was ASKING for the sake of the dogs for people to not act like are you in this very thread.

wow


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't we all just get along? :rofl:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Can't we all just get along? :rofl:


No.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks for doing exactly what I was asking people not to do. I did not attack anyone specific, name names etc...
> 
> I was ASKING for the sake of the dogs for people to not act like are you in this very thread.
> 
> wow


They did not say a single thing that was attacking towards you. If you feel like you are always under attack- maybe you have the problem?:crazy:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

X0emiroxy...

love your attitude  aren't you just a ray of sunshine?

we're off to a great start! lol


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

People here are passionate about dogs. And from what I've noticed, this forum is a lot nicer than many others I've visited. 
Yes, people get heated sometimes. But with certain situations, when the OP is someone who asks a question and expects to hear what they want to hear, and the advice falls upon deaf ears, then the threads can get heated.

Edited to add: I don't personally feel it's appropriate to baby talk and hold people's hands. When someone comes on here and wants to breed their BYB puppy, or blame the dog for being a nutcase due to lack of physical and mental stimulation, or is 'aggressive' because of lack of socialization, then we need the people to set the facts straight. Of course no one wants to be blamed for their dog's behavior - but the fact is, it's almost always the owner's fault, not the dog's.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

As an example...

When someone posts and asks us when they should mate their AKC male and female GSDs that are 9 months old, you want us to be super sweet and nice to them instead of telling them our real opinion?

"What a grand idea! You are just too smart. You should mate then when the girl comes into heat and you can sell them as an amazing backyard breeder"

NO.

We are going to tell them the truth. Peoples feelings get hurt when they realize they are doing the wrong thing. They get mad and leave.

I felt attacked a few times when I first posted here, but I realized that I was doing something wrong and that people were very passionate about it. Sometimes people are too passionate about it. But we can't stop telling the truth because some people have sensitive feelings.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> They did not say a single thing that was attacking towards you. If you feel like you are always under attack- maybe you have the problem?:crazy:


?

I just got directly attacked in this very thread asking people to step off the personal attacks and try to help the dogs.

i'm not sure how I can be attacked over that? don't we all love dogs and want to help them?

good lord


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

"X0emiroxy...

love your attitude  aren't you just a ray of sunshine?

we're off to a great start! lol"


*If you are against attacking, then why did you just attack me? *It seems that perhaps you just made this thread to start drama. If you are so bored, go walk your dog. As you said, you are here for the dogs.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

you can give a real opinion without being cocky or arrogant in your answer


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And this thread is off to a great start! Anyone have any vodka?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> "X0emiroxy...
> 
> love your attitude  aren't you just a ray of sunshine?
> 
> ...


I got attacked by YOU. in a _*removed pseudo swearing*_thread about being nice for god's sake


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I was wondering were you went...... I see what your talking about from time to time. See some threads get bad fast. (Internet Bullying) I try to stay away from those threads. I know there people with strong opinions and mostly because they are so passionate about the breed. I too wish things were different. When you come on a form with so many different people from so many walks of life. Your almost guaranteed to have good mix of people with different opinions and out looks.......

For my self I come here to read and get advice. I also try to help new comers and oldies when I can weigh in on a topic. I like the form and it's extremely helpf in more ways then bad. The form has helped me on many levels so I will continue on visiting.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chicagojosh said:


> you can give a real opinion without being cocky or arrogant in your answer


You might be able to, but I can't. All you people who think you know it all sure make it a lot harder for people like me who actually do.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You might be able to, but I can't. All you people who think you know it all sure make it a lot harder for people like me who actually do.


hahahaha love it.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

chicagojosh

I don't understand what it is that people may say that affects our dogs.

"For the sake of the dogs". 

There is sometimes crap on here that I don't like but what people say has no affect on me or my dog.

If I tire of the forum I can take a break or never come back.

This is tame compared to horse people.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You might be able to, but I can't. All you people who think you know it all sure make it a lot harder for people like me who actually do.


:rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Josh! 

I wish you would come around more, I miss you, uh I mean I miss Cody! :laugh:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> chicagojosh
> 
> I don't understand what it is that people may say that affects our dogs.
> 
> ...


Jack's Dad. lots of people leave without answers they were seeking for their dog because of how they are treated on here. So, since the general population on here can't play nice, the dog's issue remains unanswered.

even in this thread i've been attacked, pretty sad


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Hey Josh!
> 
> I wish you would come around more, I miss you, uh I mean I miss Cody! :laugh:


what up Lauren, How's Malice?

you can find me on facebook hun. just look at what happened in this thread alone...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

What is sad is that you have 'attacked' me twice (don't worry- I was not offended in the least) and you think that I have in some way attacked you.

Honestly, you need a thicker backbone. That is not meant to be mean...but if you think that me telling you the facts of life is an attack, then you have another think coming.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I do agree sometimes people can be 'nicer', myself included..HOwever, sometimes when your at the end of your rope you just can't help saying exactly what's on your mind (general your), MYSeLF INCLUDED.

If one doesn't like one's opinion/ suggestions, IGNORE is an easy thing to do.

With that in mind, I don't want to see in this thread, ONE MORE PERSONAL attack..say what ya gotta say, and keep personal attacks out of it..or I will shut this down faster than white on rice

NO SWEARING either! I am keeping in mind their was a full moon last nite and the crazies are probably still out

NOW GROUP HUG EVERYONE!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> what up Lauren, How's Malice?
> 
> you can find me on facebook hun. just look at what happened in this thread alone...


She's good. 

You are never on FB.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Is this thread for real?


Yes!!! :rofl: Want some vodka?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with LaRen616. I enjoy your posts- plus nice to have some more guys on here. Hopefully you can manage to wade your way through all the bulllike this nonsense:



x0emiroxy0x said:


> Can a mod please delete this pointless thread?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Willy! cheers to you


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

That was definitely out of line. I was trying to defend the people like you that are often outspoken with their opinions, that this poster was complaining about.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Didn't Thumpers mom say: "If you can say some thing nice, then don't say nothing at all." 

I like to preach this to my 7 & 8 year old kids.  LOL!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Josh you are one of my favorite people on here. 

Brush them haters off ya!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Yes!!! :rofl: Want some vodka?


Seriously! I don't know whether to make a sarcastic remark or just let it be.

Regardless... I'm predicting about 20 pages of nonsense until someone gets out of line and this thread gets closed by a mod.

Thanks for the thread though. All we need is Selzer singing a little "kumbaya" and we'd be set.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Didn't Thumpers mom say: "*If you can say some thing nice*, then don't say nothing at all."
> 
> I like to preach this to my 7 & 8 year old kids.  LOL!


I don't think THAT'S what Thumpers Mom said! :wild:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Everything is more fun when selzer is posting...those are my favorite posts to read. She says it like it is.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everything is more fun when selzer is posting...those are my favorite posts to read. She says it like it is.


Agreed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Seriously! I don't know whether to make a sarcastic remark or just let it be.
> 
> Regardless... I'm predicting about 20 pages of nonsense until someone gets out of line and this thread gets closed by a mod.
> 
> Thanks for the thread though. All we need is Selzer singing a little "kumbaya" and we'd be set.


I'll take that bet! LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sue - your assistance is needed on page 2. Please meet us under the Blue Light and BYOB. We aren't sharing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think THAT'S what Thumpers Mom said! :wild:


Dont make me pull out my embarrassing Disney knowledge!

*Thumper's Mom*: What did your father tell you this morning? 

*Thumper: *If you can't say something nice... don't say nothing at all


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, I must have missed something. Josh, did you talk about breeding your dog or something?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Seriously! I don't know whether to make a sarcastic remark or just let it be.
> 
> Regardless... I'm predicting about 20 pages of nonsense until someone gets out of line and this thread gets closed by a mod.
> 
> Thanks for the thread though. All we need is Selzer singing a little "kumbaya" and we'd be set.


i guess this thread is a big joke to a lot of you as well. haha, LOL, LMAO.... now a puppy will be kept in a wood box outside in Canada becuase the OP has left the forum. good work crew! (note the sarcasm)

i' was just making an observation and suggesting a way to help more dogs and owners get the help they need.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i guess this thread is a big joke to a lot of you as well. haha, LOL, LMAO.... now a puppy will be kept in a wood box outside in Canada becuase the OP has left the forum. good work crew! (note the sarcasm)
> 
> i' was just making an observation and suggesting a way to help more dogs and owners get the help they need.


I can see what you're saying, but people who come on here for advice can take it or leave it. Sometimes it's best to ignore certain responses and take the good ones for what they're worth.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> Jack's Dad. lots of people leave without answers they were seeking for their dog because of how they are treated on here.


This, I agree with and feel frustrated that some new folk come on and ask legitimate questions and they never get answered. 

I think my first post was a question that has never been answered. 

I have tried to help a few people with were questions that needed more help than I could give. So I would post just to bump the thread. Occasionally it worked and often it didn't.

Diane: Is crap a swear word?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is wrong with this picture? 



DanielleOttoMom said:


> Didn't Thumpers mom say: "If you can say some thing nice, then don't say nothing at all."
> 
> I like to preach this to my 7 & 8 year old kids.  LOL!





Jax08 said:


> I don't think THAT'S what Thumpers Mom said! :wild:





LaRen616 said:


> Dont make me pull out my embarrassing Disney knowledge!
> 
> *Thumper's Mom*: What did your father tell you this morning?
> 
> *Thumper: *If you can't say something nice... don't say nothing at all


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

chicagojosh said:


> i guess this thread is a big joke to a lot of you as well. haha, LOL, LMAO.... now a puppy will be kept in a wood box outside in Canada becuase the OP has left the forum. good work crew! (note the sarcasm)
> 
> i' was just making an observation and suggesting a way to help more dogs and owners get the help they need.


It's a message board with a lot of opinions. Everyone thinks their opinions are right regardless if they are or not. With the amount of traffic this site gets... you're going to get disagreements. It's a fact of life. 

If you think we're all just going to sit around the camp fire and marshmallow fluff everything to make everyone feel warm and fuzzy inside, it's just not going to happen. 

If anything... this is probably the tamest message board I've ever been apart of. Everyone for the most part is pretty respectful in my opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> i guess this thread is a big joke to a lot of you as well.


No, it's not. And I think we all, or most of us, understood what you were trying to say and agree. What was a joke was the turn the thread took immediately. I hope you see the humor in it someday.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like when you post pictures Josh, Cody is very handsome, his dad aint bad either! 

Seriously though, you can block the people you dont like, I've been tempted to do it several times but then I remember that I like to read about how stupid they are. :laugh:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's a message board with a lot of opinions. Everyone thinks their opinions are right regardless if they are or not. With the amount of traffic this site gets... you're going to get disagreements. It's a fact of life.
> 
> If you think we're all just going to sit around the camp fire and marshmallow fluff everything to make everyone feel warm and fuzzy inside, it's just not going to happen.
> 
> If anything... *this is probably the tamest message board I've ever been apart of. Everyone for the most part is pretty respectful in my opinion.*


Good post


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

there you have it Andy! my frustration exactly. and sad to say the way this thread has somehow gone it's just another example of why I will again go back to not posting in here and hardly ever log on anymore...

the stakeholders in this forum may want to do something to maintain the integrity of this place... I used to talk highly of this place, my fiance would even rip on me for being on here so much. I honestly can't say I'd tell someone to post a legit question here anymore...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> No, it's not. And I think we all, or most of us, understood what you were trying to say and agree. What was a joke was the turn the thread took immediately. I hope you see the humor in it someday.


Jax08 it's humorous yet pathetic the way this thread went...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> What is kind of ironic is that in making this post *you* just became the attacker.
> 
> If *you* are trying to make people be nicer, why would *you* instigate a fight by calling the majority of people "know it alls"?
> 
> ...


Speaking of college interpersonal communication courses, I just want to point out that you are making a good point-but have forgotten something very important. One shouldn't use too many "you" statements.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm still confused.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Seriously though, you can block the people you dont like, I've been tempted to do it several times but then I remember that I like to read about how stupid they are. :laugh:


No, no, you got it all wrong! You need the satisfaction of blocking them, but then click the "view post" link so you can _also_ laugh at how stupid they are. Win win!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Your right it was Thumper's father. Lol Whatever.... I teach my kids to treat people the same way they what to be treated. (you show respect for people they will show you respect back) However this doesn't always happen. Anyhow back on topic. I think Josh you have great advice. I was wondering what hapened to yowith Otto when I first got on the form. LaRen you too! So thank you for befriend me when I need help. Bam!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Andy, not sure if crap is a swear word, but if it is, I can edit myself

Actually, Josh is kinda right, I think he asked /posted a legitimate question/comment and gee look where it went,,,down aisle 3 for clean up..


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Diane


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> I'm still confused.


My best _guess_ is a slight reference to this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/168701-outdoor-living-area.html

Even so- this is _hardly_ the first time I thread like this has been created. Josh should not be discounted for bringing it to light again. Maybe the fact that we see threads like this on a regular basis should speak for itself (though it obviously doesn't).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> If you can't say something nice - YouTube
> 
> Your right it was Thumper's father. Lol Whatever.... I teach my kids to treat people the same way they what to be treated. (you show respect for people they show you respect back) Anyhoo back on topic. I think Josh you have great advice. I was wondering what hapened to you. You helped me with Otto when u first got on the form. LaRen you too! So thank you for befriend me when I need help. Bam!


I am full of that useless knowledge! 

You are welcome, thank you for helping me today!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> Jax08 it's humorous yet pathetic the way this thread went...


Irony...I find much humor in it even when it's completely inappropriate to do so.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> My best _guess_ is a slight reference to this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/168701-outdoor-living-area.html
> 
> Even so- this is _hardly_ the first time I thread like this has been created. Josh should not be discounted for bringing it to light again. Maybe the fact that we see threads like this on a regular basis should speak for itself (though it obviously doesn't).


 
yes Willy. That is the thread that prompted this thread. that is just the most recent example though, as I've seen a ton progress just like that one. 

The OP there seemed to really care about his dog, and wanted constructive criticism. he has left now due to the responses he got...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Andy, not sure if crap is a swear word, but if it is, I can edit myself
> 
> Actually, Josh is kinda right, I think he asked /posted a legitimate question/comment and gee look where it went,,,down aisle 3 for clean up..


You made a funny, Diane. 

I think Jax08 is drinking cause of her altercation with Mrs.K


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> As an example...
> 
> When someone posts and asks us when they should mate their AKC male and female GSDs that are 9 months old, you want us to be super sweet and nice to them instead of telling them our real opinion?
> 
> ...


I don't think that's what the original poster is saying at all.

I think the point is this. Someone comes on the forum... let's use the example above: Should I breed my 9 month old GSDs. Heck, for the sake of argument, let's say they asked it exactly like this. "My German Sheperds are awesome pets, and I really want to keep their line going. They have papers and everything! I want to bread them. They are both 9 months old. What do you think?" (includes posted pictures of obviously not to standard GSDs).

Someone could come on and respond like this.

"You are an IDIOT!! WHY on EARTH would you want to BREED (it's not bread, stupid!) your German SHEPHERDS (if you know so much about them, LEARN to SPELL the name correctly!). I can't believe ANYONE would be SO STUPID and SELFISH. Here's some advice: GET A PET ROCK!"

(Obviously, I'm being overly dramatic... you get my drift  ).

Or this could be a possible response:

"Hi, and welcome to the forum. Your pups are super cute! I can understand why you would want to breed them, but I really hope you've thought this through. Did you know that there are 40,000 pets born in the USA every day, in comparison to only 10,000 humans? That's A LOT of unwanted pets in shelters. I know you don't think your puppies would end up there.. but it's really hard to keep track of them. Even people you think might be good owners might get frustrated and dump your puppy. Are you prepared to take back any and all unwanted puppies? Also, are you prepared to do the necessary health testing? This is vitally important to make sure your puppies don't end up with painful, crippling diseases like hip dysplasia. 

Your puppies really are too young to be bred and it would be seriously dangerous to do so. Even if you do wait until they are old enough, there are ALWAYS risks involved. Are you prepared to lose your female? Bitches can and do die during whelping. Are you prepared for the expense of an emergency c-section? How about the expense of raising and feeding a large litter of GSD pups?"

(etc. etc. etc. Again, I'm sure you get my drift).

I think what the OP is trying to say is, you can see that the 2nd response above would be more likely to be listened to by the person asking the question. With the first response, they will simply leave and breed their puppies. With the second response, they still might leave and breed their puppies. Still, there's A CHANCE they will listen. Shouldn't we take that chance?

We certainly don't have to (and absolutely should NOT) look the other way and pretend we agree with everything. But... if we don't go into "pack mode" and gang up on someone for asking a question, no matter how ignorant it may seem.

ETA: I will say that this forum is nice compared to a lot of others... but of course there are a few bad apples in every batch.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Where is selzer when she is needed?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> I think Jax08 is drinking cause of her altercation with Mrs.K


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and with that, if your post disappears it's because I am taking it upon myself to remove the posts in this thread that have nothing to do with the original post..

so I will apologize in advance if it peeves you (general you) that I've removed your post

If I see one more post NOT on TOPIC, I will shut this down..


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

well said Rott - n -GSD's !!! well said


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Andy! Whatcha sayin' about horse people? You know horse people are just a little high strung. LOL!

Lauren, If you block me, you are such BIG trouble.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

germanshepherdlove : I should retake the course then! I definitely used too many yous!! haha nice to point it out. I'll double check next time when I'm correcting someone that I am not messing up in my correction!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Andy! Whatcha sayin' about horse people? You know horse people are just a little high strung. LOL!
> 
> Lauren, If you block me, you are such BIG trouble.


I would never! block my own mother, what kind of person does that!?!? 

(How'd she know!)


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I'm guessing the OP doesn't spend much time on other forums... This place is pretty tame compared to many.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rott N GermanShepherd :

I understand the drift of your post....however, your "dramatic" post, as you said, was overly dramatic. No one has ever posted something so outright attacking like that.

Usually what happens is someone posts the "nice" post, like you posted, and the OP gets mad because they want to breed their dogs. Period. As more and more people post nicely, the OP blows up because no one agrees that their dogs should be bred.

(^^Not always, but many times)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

OP, I learned rather quickly that when on the internet-if I don't like a response I am given or the way someone talks to me, not to let it ruin my day. I ask myself, who in the heck is this person anyways, and why should I care about what they think? The answer is always the same, I don't know them, will never meet them, and don't have to speak to them again if I so choose. Now if only there was a block button for annoying or obnoxious people that I have to deal with everyday……life would be much more enjoyable.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> germanshepherdlove : I should retake the course then! I definitely used too many yous!! haha nice to point it out. I'll double check next time when I'm correcting someone that I am not messing up in my correction!


correcting someone? haha, ok.....


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am all for responding to folks in a diplomatic manner. You can get your point across without denigrating the other person.

Lots of folks, myself included, are on a learning curve. I appreciate all the good information I get from posters. I had only 1 thread that I felt under attack, again on a learning curve, regarding BSL and dog parks. I almost left the site because of it.

I am glad I hung in there because the majority of the posters that I have since dealt with have been a great fountain of information. 

I like diplomacy and politeness. You can get more folks to learn that way.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> OP, I learned rather quickly that when on the internet-if I don't like a response I am given or the way someone talks to me, not to let it ruin my day. I ask myself, who in the heck is this person anyways, and why should I care about what they think? The answer is always the same, I don't know them, will never meet them, and don't have to speak to them again if I so choose. Now if only there was a block button for annoying or obnoxious people that I have to deal with everyday……life would be much more enjoyable.
> View attachment 12012


ok, let me clarify just a little more. I have thick skin, i am tough blah blah blah etc etc. i got the answers i needed for my pup and got sick of all the drama and attitude so i moved on.

im attempting (futile i guess) to help change the overall attitude of the forum so more people will stick around to get the help they came here for and not be turned off by the overwelming negativity.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Seriously though, you can block the people you dont like, I've been tempted to do it several times but then I remember that I like to read about how stupid they are. :laugh:


Regardless of how much I don't agree with someone's opinion, or how annoying their posts are, I don't block them unless they are cussing people out or spamming the board. I don't think anyone's opinion is stupid, unless they are saying something merely to get a rise out of another person. Everyone is from a different background, has different experiences, and was raised differently. Therefore, our opinions all differ. We don't know the reason why a certain person thinks a certain way.

In real life you can't just block the people whos opinions you don't like. You can either try to show them your opinion and hope they listen, or just smile and end the conversation so you don't have to discuss it anymore.

But everyone has their own way!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> well said Rott - n -GSD's !!! well said


Thanks.  I'm sort of cringing a little here, though... I said something similar on a Rottweiler forum and the thread turned into a "LET'S TRASH THIS PERSON!" thread. Seriously, it was the most awful, hurtful thread I've ever been involved in.  It was still going on MONTHS after I'd stopped posting.

I'm putting faith in my GSD peeps that they'll take it for what it is: constructive criticism.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry Diane.

I actually think Josh has a point. The first response kinda set the tone. 

I do wish people would be kinder to new people with questions. 

I also think that some topics just get heated by very strong opinions and that's o.k. too.

Probably should be kinder to new people and save the fireworks for, know it all's like Emoore. Except Emoore does actually know it all.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> ok, let me clarify just a little more. I have thick skin, i am tough blah blah blah etc etc. i got the answers i needed for my pup and got sick of all the drama and attitude so i moved on.
> 
> im attempting (futile i guess) to help change the overall attitude of the forum so more people will stick around to get the help they came here for and not be turned off by the overwelming negativity.


I get you, and I think that is very thoughtful of you. Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> And this thread is off to a great start! Anyone have any vodka?


:thumbup:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

BR870 said:


> I'm guessing the OP doesn't spend much time on other forums... This place is pretty tame compared to many.


I'm on a backbacking forum and a canoeing forum. those folks are WAY nicer and want to help considerably more...

in fact in the backpacking one, i've absolutely never seen a thread go down the tubes like countless threads on here


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Regardless of how much I don't agree with someone's opinion, or how annoying their posts are, I don't block them unless they are cussing people out or spamming the board. I don't think anyone's opinion is stupid, unless they are saying something merely to get a rise out of another person. Everyone is from a different background, has different experiences, and was raised differently. Therefore, our opinions all differ. We don't know the reason why a certain person thinks a certain way.
> 
> In real life you can't just block the people whos opinions you don't like. You can either try to show them your opinion and hope they listen, or just smile and end the conversation so you don't have to discuss it anymore.
> 
> But everyone has their own way!


I've never blocked anyone before, well actually I did block Jax but she asked me to. :laugh:

I've been tempted to do it though, I am not saying that opinions are stupid, just some things that people say are stupid. If I blocked them, then I wouldn't have anything to laugh about.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Usually what happens is someone posts the "nice" post, like you posted, and the OP gets mad because they want to breed their dogs. Period. As more and more people post nicely, the OP blows up because no one agrees that their dogs should be bred.
> 
> (^^Not always, but many times)


And in that situation, those who want to flame, flame. I've learned to simply shrug my shoulders, give up, and leave the thread. If being nice and diplomatic isn't going to get through to someone, how is being rude and hurtful going to? You can't force someone to do or not to do something... particularly not via the internet.

But, I can understand the frustration in having well meaning advice thrown back in your face, and understand the need to express your feelings. I've just personally found that it only serves to make me even more frustrated and riled up. To each their own, however.

I will say that I HAVE seen people's very first responses, before the OP has had a chance to clarify or respond, be hurtful and nasty. NOT, obviously, to the point that I used in my example, but close, in a more underhanded, under the cuff insult kind of way.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

well all, it's been fun. im off to the gym


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Josh, that is because a backpack is not a living, breathing animal. Yes, I understand people can be very passionate about backpacking. But taking care of your beautiful, amazing german shepherd and the rest of its breed is just so much more sensitive.

I have been on some forums about how to sew things...and nothing gets heated there. Because pillows can't die. Some people argue about the type of stitch, but either way the pillowcase gets made and no one gets hurt unless they are stabbed in the eye with a needle.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think what happened in the case earlier today is the OP came on looking for kudos and got, instead, criticism for what he himself stated, was that the dog would be "primarily living in a kennel run (that was built too small) with 'occasional' trips inside", and people reacted how they will to that - and though at least 8-10 others asked why he'd do such a thing, he chose to attack me as his object of derision. 
But back to the problem - his expectations were not met. 
Whenever anyone has expectations that do not get met, in any area of life, there's an unhappy feeling and ultimate discord.
If you're on a forum for any length of time (and apparently that particular OP is new to them) you begin to learn, yes, as you mentioned, to moderate and tailor your questions, and simply not admit or talk about things you don't want criticized. 
Because people will actually follow people from forum to forum, attacking them whenever there's an opening. Something could start on one forum and go to another forum, and that's just the breaks of forum life.
People need to realize that when you post, you should always expect someone to criticize no matter what, and you should be prepared with a layer of thick skin for unexpected (and unwanted) responses. 
That's just really how life works in general but on the 'net, things get even crazier due to miscommunication and also the anonymous nature of the 'net.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

That wasn't sarcastic. I just reread it and it sounded funny. But I have read of someone stabbing themselves in the eye.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Josh, that is because a backpack is not a living, breathing animal. Yes, I understand people can be very passionate about backpacking. But taking care of your beautiful, amazing german shepherd and the rest of its breed is just so much more sensitive.
> 
> I have been on some forums about how to sew things...and nothing gets heated there. Because pillows can't die. Some people argue about the type of stitch, but either way the pillowcase gets made and no one gets hurt unless they are stabbed in the eye with a needle.


That's just what I was going to post...basically, kids and animals, two of the most heated and passionate subjects in the world!
Gosh. Try mentioning bottle feeding on a breast feeding forum, or natural childbirth or some other such thing, on any kid forum - you'd think this is quite tame!!!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I remember when I posted first about my crazy roommate and then everyone told me to get rid of her...then she fed my dog bleach and let him out into the street 3 times in one day when I was out of town (I drove right back of course) and when I posted about it, everyone was like "well duh. we told you to get rid of her. that was your fault your dog almost died."

I was SO SO SO mad...but then I realized that everyone was right! I posted to get some support about what a bad person SHE was, and instead everyone told me how dumb *I* was. After I realized I was in the wrong, I felt bad for being mad at everyone who was just telling me the truth.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Really? Thats all I have to say.

Brownies anyone?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Chicagojosh! Missed you!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Pattycakes said:


> opcorn:


I was looking for that one, thank you for posting 

Also:

Q: How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?

A: 56

- One to ask, "How do you change a lightbulb?"
- One to change the lightbulb
- Two to share similar experiences of changing lightbulbs
- Three to explain how the lightbulb could have been changed differently
- Five to argue which brand of lightbulb is best
- Four to caution others about the dangers of changing light bulbs
- Three to point out spelling/grammar errors in other replies
- Four to flame the spelling/grammar posts
- Two to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb"
- Another three to condemn those two as anal-retentive
- One more to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"
- Three to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs
- Two to say "Search the web for 'change light bulb'"
- Two to suggest that posters read the light bulb FAQ
- Three to flame the people who didn't just answer the question
- One more to argue the "Give a man a fish/Teach a man to fish" approach
- Two to post the "Give a man a match" joke in response
- One to post about how the light bulb burning out is the result of a government/corporate/religious conspiracy
- One to post that LED-based lamps are much better, so you shouldn't be using lightbulbs anyway
- Two to condemn LED-based lamps as impractical, esoteric, and expensive
- Two to continue nit-picking details long after everybody else has lost interest
- Five to say "Didn't we go through this already last week?"
- Two to post that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
- One newbie to bump the topic six months from now and start it all over again

(Internet classic. Stolen from everywhere, modified by everyone. Thought it would be appreciated and appropriate here.)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> yes Willy. That is the thread that prompted this thread. that is just the most recent example though, as I've seen a ton progress just like that one.
> 
> The OP there seemed to really care about his dog, and wanted constructive criticism. he has left now due to the responses he got...


My goodness, I've seen threads far, far, FAR worse than that. A couple of people are offended that the dog is being kept outside, but otherwise, the guy has gotten some useful suggestions.

If that thread is enough to scare him off, it's for the best, because it can get so much worse than that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Make that 57:

- One to start a whole new thread about how you should be nicer to people who ask how to change a light bulb



msvette2u said:


> I was looking for that one, thank you for posting
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Make that 57:
> 
> - One to start a whole new thread about how you should be nicer to people who ask how to change a light bulb



:rofl::rofl::rofl: 
After all the times the light bulb thing has been around they didn't come up with that one! Kudos to this board for being fresh and so innovative!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This board is just like a family...you can't pick the members/and getting along may be trying at times. We all have one thing in common, though and it is our love for the breed.
And when there is trauma/ we do rally around the one in need, respectfully


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> A couple of people are offended that the dog is being kept outside, but otherwise, the guy has gotten some useful suggestions.


In all fairness, my main concern wasn't the fact he was being kept outside, well, yes, in a way, but mostly that he has a specific desire to do a certain thing with that particular dog in regards to training, and keeping the dog (seemingly) isolated from the rest of the family was contrary to what he desired to do. Later, under (rather intense) scrutiny and suggestions, it was said that the dog would actually be inside daily which is far different than the original post.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Interesting thread. I think Josh's OP was heartfelt and accurate. He immediately got upbraided for it. Rott-n-GSD's well-written response was spot-on: the TONE of some posts with all of the SCREAMING in 24 POINT ARIEL FONT can be off-putting. Jack's Dad has also noticed this and defended Josh, and I am doing the same. (4 men--do any of you find that interesting??)

If you want a vibrant and engaging board (and more men), please keep it light. I don't see "Doctorate in Everything GSD" by anyone's name. There is more than one way to skin a cat (sorry for the insensitivity). I participated in a thoughtful thread the other day and had God's Own Right Hand GSD Trainer (one of several on this board) reply in an uber-exuberant manner about how wrong I was. Sure, there will almost always be room for disagreement--but there should not be room for rudeness.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> In all fairness, my main concern wasn't the fact he was being kept outside, well, yes, in a way, but mostly that he has a specific desire to do a certain thing with that particular dog in regards to training, and keeping the dog (seemingly) isolated from the rest of the family was contrary to what he desired to do. Later, under (rather intense) scrutiny and suggestions, it was said that the dog would actually be inside daily which is far different than the original post.


In the original post he showed a photo of the kennel he had built for when the dog is outdoors. He never said the dog was going to be isolated, that was an assumption made by other people. He did say that the dog would be walked 4-5x a day, let in the house occasionally (possibly every day), and trained regularly. That is a far cry from "isolating". Personally, I'm not impressed with the kennel setup which is why I didn't participate in the thread. I'm not terribly shocked the way it went, other than some shrill cries of dog abuse which seem to come up in every thread, no matter what it's about.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Freestep said:


> In the original post he showed a photo of the kennel he had built for when the dog is outdoors. He never said the dog was going to be isolated, that was an assumption made by other people. He did say that the dog would be walked 4-5x a day, let in the house occasionally (possibly every day), and trained regularly. That is a far cry from "isolating". Personally, I'm not impressed with the kennel setup which is why I didn't participate in the thread. I'm not terribly shocked the way it went, other than some shrill cries of dog abuse which seem to come up in every thread, no matter what it's about.


ummm, are you guys on the wrong thread? I am sure that this is being discussed right now on the other thread.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Later he said walked 4-5x a day, not in the 1st post. 
Yes we presumed isolated but that's because he said primarily outside with "occasional" visits indoors when on "good behavior". 
My immediate thought was that indoor was going to be seldom since he can't learn to behave inside without actually being inside...like a catch-22?
Only later was it clarified that "occasional" meant daily...

Oh and yeah, everyone's always a dog abuser, except us ;-) 
LOL (that was a joke)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

billsharp said:


> Interesting thread. I think Josh's OP was heartfelt and accurate. He immediately got upbraided for it. Rott-n-GSD's well-written response was spot-on: the TONE of some posts with all of the SCREAMING in 24 POINT ARIEL FONT can be off-putting. Jack's Dad has also noticed this and defended Josh, and I am doing the same. (4 men--do any of you find that interesting??)
> 
> If you want a vibrant and engaging board (and more men), please keep it light. I don't see "Doctorate in Everything GSD" by anyone's name. There is more than one way to skin a cat (sorry for the insensitivity). I participated in a thoughtful thread the other day and had God's Own Right Hand GSD Trainer (one of several on this board) reply in an uber-exuberant manner about how wrong I was. Sure, there will almost always be room for disagreement--but there should not be room for rudeness.


Wait... what?! Are you telling the women to be nice to the men to keep us around? Am i understanding that correctly?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread could have taken a bad turn, but the members chose to be nice....I didn't read thru the whole thing but the first page was much nicer than I expected(subject of passing off a GSD to protect a wife as a SD)http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/k-9-police-protection-dogs/168794-protection-wifey.html
I also would like my dogs to go everywhere with me as emotional support...in a perfect world.....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

billsharp said:


> I don't see "Doctorate in Everything GSD" by anyone's name.


|
|
|
|
|
|
v


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Josh, swing by the Random Thread!!!  We are great fun over there. Usually. It's been kinda slow lately...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> This board is just like a family...you can't pick the members/and getting along may be trying at times. We all have one thing in common, though and it is our love for the breed.
> And when there is trauma/ we do rally around the one in need, respectfully


I have to agree with this. Sure there are people on here that I read posts and I want to push them over the cliff for what they said. I know that there are many things that I disagree with people on, but I am able to respect and see the fact that overall, everyone here is here because of their love for the breed. We have people from all different places in experience and those of us who know far less than so many others have to use our brains to figure out what the good information is and what works for us.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> |
> |
> |
> |
> ...



STOP! I just wasted part of a great after work adult beverage....right through my nose........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSDGunner said:


> |
> |
> |
> |
> ...


BTW my doctorate is in All Things Dog, not just GSD!!! 

;-)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> BTW my doctorate is in All Things Dog, not just GSD!!!
> 
> ;-)


But mine is in my signature, so it MUST be legit!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well yeah yours is more legit, I'll give you that. 
But only because I haven't figured out the siggies on this forum yet


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jack's Dad said:


> chicagojosh
> 
> I don't understand what it is that people may say that affects our dogs.
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!!!!!! Try asking what exactly the Preservation Breeders are actually preserving on an Arabian Horse forum if you want to really sit back and watch fireworks!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I still say go on a natural childbirth forum and state you want an epidural...!!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> LOL!!!!!!! Try asking what exactly the Preservation Breeders are actually preserving on an Arabian Horse forum if you want to really sit back and watch fireworks!!!!


Until recently I rode an Arabian in quarter horse country. Talk about fun. They were not nice. 

msvette2u.
I don't even want to think about a forum with women talking about anything to do with childbirth. That is truly frightening.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

BR870 said:


> I'm guessing the OP doesn't spend much time on other forums... This place is pretty tame compared to many.




I want to know what boards people go to because I keep seeing this. I go to a few boards, and half the people on this board would get kicked off of them. To beat it all, some of them are about religions!

I'm sure this board isn't the worst, but Its not exactly on the nice list either IMO lol.

I will say that it comes and goes though, some days/weeks are more hoppin than others. I also think someone in the first few pages put it nicely. Its not that people can't tell others what they think. Its all in how it you put it. There is tact and then there is trash.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

billsharp said:


> Interesting thread. I think Josh's OP was heartfelt and accurate. He immediately got upbraided for it. Rott-n-GSD's well-written response was spot-on: the TONE of some posts with all of the SCREAMING in 24 POINT ARIEL FONT can be off-putting. Jack's Dad has also noticed this and defended Josh, and I am doing the same. (4 men--do any of you find that interesting??)
> 
> If you want a vibrant and engaging board (and more men), please keep it light. I don't see "Doctorate in Everything GSD" by anyone's name. There is more than one way to skin a cat (sorry for the insensitivity). I participated in a thoughtful thread the other day and had God's Own Right Hand GSD Trainer (one of several on this board) reply in an uber-exuberant manner about how wrong I was. Sure, there will almost always be room for disagreement--but there should not be room for rudeness.


Thanks for the compliment (p.s. I am female. A tomboy, yes, but still female.  )


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jack's Dad said:


> msvette2u.
> I don't even want to think about a forum with women talking about anything to do with childbirth. That is truly frightening.


Ah sooner or later on just about every board - except maybe football ones (are there football ones??) - there's going to be a thread about birthin' a baby. Wait a minute. Speaking of footballs, that reminds me of birthin' a baby...hahah!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Thanks for the compliment (p.s. I am female. A tomboy, yes, but still female.  )


But I defended Josh. We can keep that count at 4 guys...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think if you get any group of people passionate about something, especially if living beings are involved, you are going to get disagreements and people with strong opinions. Especially online, where people tend to say what they're thinking. If that kind of thing really bothers you easily, maybe an internet forum is not the best place to be because there will always be arguments.

Personally I try to be nicer when replying to people because if they get offended they're not going to listen-- as they say, you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Although I don't actually think flies like honey all that much, but I guess saying 'you catch more flies with rotting meat' doesn't sound as good. 

However I also think if no one ever had a differing opinion or disagreed with anything and no one said anything unless they had something nice to say, this would be a really quiet, boring place.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> I want to know what boards people go to because I keep seeing this. I go to a few boards, and half the people on this board would get kicked off of them. To beat it all, some of them are about religions!
> 
> I'm sure this board isn't the worst, but Its not exactly on the nice list either IMO lol.
> 
> I will say that it comes and goes though, some days/weeks are more hoppin than others. I also think someone in the first few pages put it nicely. Its not that people can't tell others what they think. Its all in how it you put it. There is tact and then there is trash.


Have you ever visited a parenting board (mommy board)? They are horrid with bloodshed involved! Get a bunch of women talking about breastfeeding and fingernails come out. Needless to say I gave up on them years ago.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kittilicious said:


> Get a bunch of women talking about breastfeeding and fingernails come out. Needless to say I gave up on them years ago.


Get a bunch of women talking about an...... wait a min- that was an absolute trick!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I want to know what boards people go to because I keep seeing this. I go to a few boards, and half the people on this board would get kicked off of them....


True!!! I keep hearing this, too - how tame it is in comparison... Good Lord, people, where ARE you hanging out?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> *I want to know what boards people go to because I keep seeing this.* I go to a few boards, and half the people on this board would get kicked off of them. To beat it all, some of them are about religions!
> 
> I'm sure this board isn't the worst, but Its not exactly on the nice list either IMO lol.
> 
> I will say that it comes and goes though, some days/weeks are more hoppin than others. I also think someone in the first few pages put it nicely. Its not that people can't tell others what they think. Its all in how it you put it. There is tact and then there is trash.





chelle said:


> True!!! I keep hearing this, too - how tame it is in comparison... Good Lord, people, *where ARE you hanging out?*


I think they may be hanging out here-Facepunch
I want to make this clear-I am not a member at facepunch, but I heard about it,looked through it, don't like it-but perhaps this is what they are comparing this forum to.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I will admit i'm not always the nicest person in life or on this board. I tell it like it is, like I see it. I am capable of restraining myself which is probably why I've not been banned or permanently banned from this board yet because i'll be honest.... there have been some threads made about one thing or another and they just trigger that "I really dont want to be nice to you" mode. There have been times i've wanted nothing more than to flat out tell the person they're stupid and shoot themselves in the foot.... maybe their kneecaps for good measure or even roll their car off a cliff with them inside it. But I dont. Why? because despite some of the stupidity that can flare up here, i've received sound advice and continue learning, which for someone who is studying to become a certified dog trainer... the continued learning thing from people who know more about it than i currently do is beneficial. 

I try to ignore those i dont like which is very few people.... I think a grand total of two. used to be 3 but that person got booted for good! I know i can attack with the best of them. I'm really more of a fighter than nice person most of the time but i still somehow manage to control myself and be nice even when everything is screaming to tell the person off. You take the good with the bad....


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I think they may be hanging out here-Facepunch
> I want to make this clear-I am not a member at facepunch, but I heard about it,looked through it, don't like it-but perhaps this is what they are comparing this forum to.


Ok well that came up in another post at some point, I went there, it told me I couldn't get in and they didn't care if I ever came back? So someone here said to keep trying and I thought, why bother? Never went back. Now my curiousity is slightly up.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

chelle said:


> Ok well that came up in another post at some point, I went there, it told me I couldn't get in and they didn't care if I ever came back? So someone here said to keep trying and I thought, why bother? Never went back. Now my curiousity is slightly up.


lol, they didn't care if you came back? Yep, sounds like them. Try again, I just clicked on my link to make sure it was working right and I got right in.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I think they may be hanging out here-Facepunch
> I want to make this clear-I am not a member at facepunch, but I heard about it,looked through it, don't like it-but perhaps this is what they are comparing this forum to.


Yeah that or maybe 4chan, which I also am not a member of but have heard way more about than I ever wanted to know.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the original topic, I find admonitions to "be nice" very aggravating. What's "being nice" got to do with anything? If we all agreed, there would be no point in discussing anything. 
I'm not here often but if I am over here and I see something I disagree with, if I think it is worth while, I will voice my disagreement. I do find it amusing that when someone asks for change, it is put back on them. (as in "if you feel this way, maybe it is your problem.") I'm sure there have been some pretty interesting findings regarding the way people behave on internet boards. One thing to keep in mind - we're sure not a therapy group or your play date. 

If someone wants an out of control board that I have visited a time or two, try the anything forum over on pedigree database. Rather petulant from time to time.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> lol, they didn't care if you came back? Yep, sounds like them. Try again, I just clicked on my link to make sure it was working right and I got right in.


Yeah, I got some page saying it was too busy or something and a message, hey try back later or hey, never come back at all, we don't care! (paraphrased) I thought hum, ok! Just went there, I guess I'd thought it was animal related, I see it's all kinds of things...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

There's too many different people on here to get along. And what fun would that be if nobody had debates or arguments and disagreements? Sometimes I won't post because I feel like an idiot compared to people who have owned a lot more dogs than I have and have a lot more experience.

I think initially, is forum was created for information. Heaps and heaps of it! Which it has! And for people who love the breed to get together and share experiences etc. 

No people aren't going to get along! Or bite their tongues, or anything you just asked for the sake of our dogs? Our dogs have little to do with it.. you think my dog is personally affected by what anybody says? Not a chance! There should be an 'enter at your own risk' banner at the top of this site, if you're going to get involved.. it's not for the weak hearted . And by posting what you did.. you're just asking for it IMO.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

chelle said:


> Yeah, I got some page saying it was too busy or something and a message, hey try back later or hey, never come back at all, we don't care! (paraphrased) I thought hum, ok! Just went there, I guess I'd thought it was animal related, I see it's all kinds of things...


Not animal related, it is very weird there to put it mildly.



middleofnowhere said:


> To the original topic, I find admonitions to "be nice" very aggravating. What's "being nice" got to do with anything? If we all agreed, there would be no point in discussing anything.
> I'm not here often but if I am over here and I see something I disagree with, if I think it is worth while, I will voice my disagreement. I do find it amusing that when someone asks for change, it is put back on them. (as in "if you feel this way, maybe it is your problem.") I'm sure there have been some pretty interesting findings regarding the way people behave on internet boards. One thing to keep in mind - we're sure not a therapy group or your play date.
> 
> If someone wants an out of control board that I have visited a time or two, try the anything forum over on pedigree database. Rather petulant from time to time.


You are all wrong. I can't believe that you said something like that. Of course being nice has to do with it!!!! And yes, I am just joking, just wanted to give you a hard time.lol


----------



## bite_me (Sep 5, 2011)

I think people mean well, but I agree that most expert advice is from personal experience, which they should probably not insist is a common rule. This can get quite annoying as it often contradicts other more knowledgeable opinions, but hey, it's the internet.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> yes Willy. That is the thread that prompted this thread. that is just the most recent example though, as I've seen a ton progress just like that one.
> 
> *The OP there seemed to really care about his dog, and wanted constructive criticism. he has left now due to the responses he got...*


I only read a few pages from that thread, and I'm sure he'll be back when he finds out that outside confinement isn't a good life for a GSD and needs advice because he has an aggressive, undersocialized nutcase for a dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't be so thin skinned. the puppy-wuppy's
are going to be fine also. :hug:



chicagojosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I no longer post anything on here unless it is "cute puppy"
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"for the sake of the dogs". that's some la-la land puppy poop. my dog is
stretched out on the livingroom floor. i'm going to wake him up.
now say something bad about him. um, he didn't react. ROTFL.



Jack's Dad said:


> chicagojosh
> 
> I don't understand what it is that people may say that affects our dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> "for the sake of the dogs". that's some la-la land puppy poop. my dog is
> stretched out on the livingroom floor. i'm going to wake him up.
> now say something bad about him. um, he didn't react. ROTFL.


...Or did he and you just don't know it? Animal Theology.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure what Animal Theology has to do with any of this??
i think this should be another thread. 



doggiedad said:


> "for the sake of the dogs". that's some la-la land puppy poop. my dog is
> stretched out on the livingroom floor. i'm going to wake him up.
> now say something bad about him. um, he didn't react. ROTFL.





wildo said:


> ...Or did he and you just don't know it? Animal Theology.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> i'm not sure what Animal Theology has to do with any of this??
> i think this should be another thread.


You claimed that you said something bad about your dog, to him, and he didn't react. I'm saying that maybe his soul _did_ react, but you didn't realize.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no where did i claim or say i said something bad
to my dog. you misread the post. don't get my wrong
i have yelled at my dog and ive cursed at my dog. i've also
asked him a question (not yelling, just asking) with a curse word 
in it. when we're in the woods i know i've asked him
"wtf was that" or "come on Loki we better get the **** out of here".
now i don't know but i don't think his soul reacted negatively
because my dog isn't "thin furred". i don't what religon my dog is.
he never barked it with me. 



wildo said:


> You claimed that you said something bad about your dog, to him, and he didn't react. I'm saying that maybe his soul _did_ react, but you didn't realize.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kaity said:


> There's too many different people on here to get along. And what fun would that be if nobody had debates or arguments and disagreements? Sometimes I won't post because I feel like an idiot compared to people who have owned a lot more dogs than I have and have a lot more experience.
> 
> I think initially, is forum was created for information. Heaps and heaps of it! Which it has! And for people who love the breed to get together and share experiences etc.
> 
> No people aren't going to get along! Or bite their tongues, or anything you just asked for the sake of our dogs? Our dogs have little to do with it.. you think my dog is personally affected by what anybody says? Not a chance! There should be an 'enter at your own risk' banner at the top of this site, if you're going to get involved.. it's not for the weak hearted . And by posting what you did.. you're just asking for it IMO.


What SHE ^^^^ said. Amen
Too bad I missed all this last night, too busy pouring down the vodka.
:rofl::groovy:


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Attract, not repel, I say!*

When I look at sites of any kind, I'm looking for usable information and maybe, perhaps, down the road, a friend or two. When I see people belittling another's dog or way of speaking, I can't believe what I'm reading. Who raised that person! 

Just like with the pups. Raise them to be monsters and they'll be monsters. Raise them to be good citizens with guarding tendencies and they'll be that.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> no where did i claim or say i said something bad
> to my dog. you misread the post.





doggiedad said:


> i'm going to wake him up.
> * now say something bad about him. *um, he didn't react. ROTFL.


Sorry, I did misread your post. I thought it was just bad grammar...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've deleted a couple of posts that was back-and-forth snipping with personal issues. 

Any more such posts will also be deleted. Continued non-stop snipping and attacking will result in warnings. Singling out individuals and insulting them is a blatant rule contravention.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I try to take into consideration that people asking questions, especially new posters, are simply in need of answers and not a judgment. Do I wish people had done their research on the breed before they got a pup or rescue... of course I do and I think we all do. Do I shake my head at times and worry about some of the dogs...yes again. But providing information without any condemnation and a little encouragement and support will be much better taken IMHO and will ultimately benefit the dog. I think that's the point the first post was trying to make.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

For the sake of the GSD be more critical , be more demanding, raise the bar -- don't settle for less.

Do you think von Stephanitz and the crew from the Phylax society were having beer and wurst discussing things. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I think they may be hanging out here-Facepunch
> I want to make this clear-I am not a member at facepunch, but I heard about it,looked through it, don't like it-but perhaps this is what they are comparing this forum to.


Umm *raises hands* I have been on other dog forums that have been down right mean and it cools down for a couple of months, than you get people who posts something that starts the drama right back up. Many had breeder sections that got closed down because of all of the drama; also in the other sections as well. THIS board is the tamest except for the rabbits only board. I love it here and have learned a lot, even with all of the drama. I did noticed that a lot of the regular posters haven't posted lately...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

carmspack said:


> For the sake of the GSD be more critical , be more demanding, raise the bar -- don't settle for less.
> 
> Do you think von Stephanitz and the crew from the Phylax society were having beer and wurst discussing things.
> 
> ...


Actually... that's how most things are discussed in Germany. Over beer and bratwurst. So I wouldn't be surprised if they were doing it. Where do you think the tradition is coming from to drink a Bier, Weizen or Radler during and after the training?  :rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes i do but that doesn't make them any less serious
about the GSD. :crazy:



carmspack said:


> Do you think von Stephanitz and the crew from the Phylax society were having beer and wurst discussing things.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

As a newbie to this board- I can understand why some people will come on and then leave. BUT while some people lack people skills I do not doubt (not yet anyway) anyone's knowledge on GSD's and everything to do with them. I have learned some AMAZING things about my dog on this forum.

So therefore, I try not to take anything personal (anymore) and know that for the most part they are trying to help even if sometimes they can go to far in their approach or be condescending. THAT is why I stayed- I am here for the knowledge and the help and I do constantly get that. Even if it sometimes comes with very sharp painful edges.

If I get attitude or rudeness I just try to brush it off (now- I didn't at first), while I go through all of the advice I have been given and figure out what will work best for me and my dog. There will always be the so called "know it alls" in life as well as on this board, you just kind of have to smile and nod and go on. (unless you are just looking for a fight, or you yourself are a know it all)

If that runs some people off of the boards, then I do feel sorry for their dogs because in my opinion their own ego is getting in the way of learning how to deal with their dog. Hopefully they find someone in "sugar coat" land to help them out, cause you generally won't get any sugar coating here.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Um...don't you mean mamby-pamby land...?







Just askin'...



> "sugar coat" land


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::welcome: 

ya that works too- hahaha


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Um...don't you mean mamby-pamby land...?
> 
> GEICO - Sarge - YouTube
> 
> ...



I loooove mamby-pamby land and jagwaggon... oke::rofl:
It's my alltime favorite commercial.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That's one of my favorite commercials.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> That's one of my favorite commercials.


Tissues?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That guy was at our HS's football game the other night, it turns out one of his grandson's plays for Prosser. 
Prosser's football team is also famous for the Moore brothers...

Kellen & Kirby Moore Fan Page | Facebook

Moore magical, Boise pulls away


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Too many people treat their GSD's like they were namby-pamby dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jack's Dad said:


> That's one of my favorite commercials.


Have you seen the new allstate "mayhem" commercials? By far the best commercials on TV.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

msvette2u said:


> That guy was at our HS's football game the other night, it turns out one of his grandson's plays for Prosser.
> Prosser's football team is also famous for the Moore brothers...
> 
> Kellen & Kirby Moore Fan Page | Facebook
> ...


Gosh, don't get me started on Kellen Moore...or BSU football...or Kellen Moore...or Kellen Moore! As a current BSU student who has shared a classroom with Kellen, all I can say is he is a real class act. Kirby is okay, but Kellen is the real deal. He is unfailingly polite, no matter how silly people would get with him. What you see on T.V. is Kellen in real life.

To address the thread topic, I don't think an "All Sunshine and Rainbows" forum would have much value, aside from being a place to share recipes for dog cookies and pictures. The idea that we all need to agree with each other or not say anything is a little unrealistic. That doesn't happen in real life, so why should it be expected here?

That being said, you can disagree without being disagreeable. Having someone tell you that you might want to rethink your current plan shouldn't be seen as a personal attack. How many times has someone posted their plan to breed their pet, or put their dog out on a chain because the carpet is getting ruined and then gotten defensive because "None of you know me"? Or had them call people they are in disagreement with "haters"? What does disagreeing with someone have to do with hating them?

You know, it is very possible to post something and have others disagree with you and NOT get rude or overly defensive about it. I can think of several newer members posting to this very thread who could have easily gone the rudely defensive route in response to a thread they made. And you know what? They didn't. They didn't take it personally and then they moved on. Which proves that sometimes (most often?) it can be the response that sets the tone, and not the opinion or advice they are responding to. 

I do think the popcorn eating icon guy is a big time trouble maker. Any time I see it now I think of the kids in elementary school who would surround a play ground fight and egg the fighters on. 
Sheilah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Gosh, don't get me started on Kellen Moore...or BSU football...or Kellen Moore...or Kellen Moore! As a current BSU student who has shared a classroom with Kellen, all I can say is he is a real class act. Kirby is okay, but Kellen is the real deal. He is unfailingly polite, no matter how silly people would get with him. What you see on T.V. is Kellen in real life.


That's because he's from Prosser, we're decent folk here!! 

As for the other - I love/hate the eyeroll icon LOL
I know one forum that removed it as it was so antagonistic. 
But I confess, I almost used the popcorn icon at one point in this thread!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I missed this thread but I think middleofnowhere said it best, but I am too lazy to go back and quote it. 

I can't believe I missed it though. My thread-gone-wild monitor must have been on strike. 

I think we can be respectful but say what we think about things. How people take it is likely to depend how they are truly feeling about it. If they are uncertain or feel guilty, they may perceive an accusation in our comments. It is often a newbies defensive and sometimes aggressive retorts that cause more and more people to show up and be less concerned about how they come across. 

And sometimes people need to hear, "WHAT??? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND??? Instead of, "While you might not like the feel and smell of rotted meat duct taped around your muzzle, I think that maybe doing this to your dog will be dangerous and counter-productive. 

I am going to complain to my parents tonight at dinner about how depraved I am on account that I was not given the opportunity to watch Bambi as a child. I had no clue whether Thumper or Bambi's father told him how to be nice. So that is why I am not nice. Never saw Bambi, and as you cannot teach an old dog new tricks, WHAT??? ARE YOU MAD???? We ARE nice!!! YOU HEAR!?! 
SO STOP SAYING WE ARE MEAN!

Because you know, if we have the name....


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I was nice for awhile but this thread has gone on so long I'm starting to get really ticked off. I'll start with you selzer. You think you can come along this late and want to start something. 

Leave Bambi out of it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was going to put in a line about missing an opportunity to abuse Andy, but I thought I might get a checkmark next to my name on the Moderator's blackboard, or get the thread shut down, and since this was a thread about trying to be nicer, well I thought I would give you a break but....

ETA: I never realized Bambi had any meat in it, and had such a big fan club.


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess I'm in the crowd of people who thinks this is the tamest board I've been on.

I'm apart of two other hobby boards, one for card games, and the other for handguns. Both with grown adults. 

The former is pretty easy to get riled up. One person's strategy is better, the other guy is a moron for even thinking about playing like that, etc etc.

I know one thread on the handgun forum was a riot. "There is a bullet in the chamber how do I get it out?" It would burn houses down with the amount of flames that shot out from the users. I think I heard every possible word that could fill in the blank of the statement: "Put the gun down and don't touch it again, you dumb______."

Sometimes you just gotta be blunt. Besides, I would think 7 out of the 10 people who ask things like "Should I breed my 9mo. GSD?" (the mix-mutt with bad hips and temperament issues and the puppies would be oh-so-cute) aren't coming onto the board to get honest opinions, but to get validation from others that they should. If people tell him not to, who cares? It's just an anonymous face behind a pretty screen name.

What do those anonymous faces know anyways?


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I no longer post anything on here unless it is "cute puppy"
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to decide if I'm the "know-it-all", the rude person, the arrogant person, the ignorant person, or the argumentative person. :thinking:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Davey Benson said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I'm the "know-it-all", the rude person, the arrogant person, the ignorant person, or the argumentative person. :thinking:


I am at least 3 of those.
It's not easy, but I work at it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yuppers, there's truth to the below post. I belong to a couple of political debate forums and really this forum ain't no cake walk either!

I was taken aback when I first started posting here. I stick around because there IS alot of good information so I mostly just search and read.

Having said the above I'd still give this board about a 6-7 on the unfriendly/clique-ish meter (10 being the worst) 'cause I've seen some worse and much better. 

I used to own a diesel truck and went to a technical forum about parts, maintenance and such. You should have seen those guys tear into each about Dodge vs Ford. Then there's a gardening forum I visit where nary a negative word is posted.

The thing that always makes me stop and go HUH??!! is for all the worries and problems we have in our lives, jobs, health, family....the stuff people will argue over?!

....and I've pondered a point ChicagoJosh alluded to, it is apparent that traffic and participation drive revenue to this site, as well........just sayin'

back to reading. 




GSDolch said:


> I want to know what boards people go to because I keep seeing this. I go to a few boards, and half the people on this board would get kicked off of them. To beat it all, some of them are about religions!
> 
> *I'm sure this board isn't the worst, but Its not exactly on the nice list either IMO lol.*
> 
> I will say that it comes and goes though, some days/weeks are more hoppin than others. I also think someone in the first few pages put it nicely. Its not that people can't tell others what they think. Its all in how it you put it. There is tact and then there is trash.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My rule of thumb is to always put my big girl panties on before I log onto any forum, group list etc etc. It takes all kinds to make a community, unless you are of the belief that all must be part of an Eutopian society (good luck with that).

I'll put myself in the ignorant category. I have had or been associated with GSDs throughout my life. Parents even have a pic of Mac (GSD) pulling me around on the baby blanket. Out of many years of dogs, Woolf is the first fear aggressive I've dealt with. As I said, I am in the ignorant category 

I want to thank the know-it-alls, the blunt ones, the straight talking with no bs. I've spent a lot of time reading through past postings and all I can say is I appreciate all the advice, answers to problems, suggestions that people have taken the time out of their day to share the knowledge they have.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It kind of depends on the subject of the forum, I belong to a MINI Cooper forum and all the posts on there are "that thing you did to your car is awesome" or "here is how you take out this part." So that one is friendly. I have a feeling the garden forum is the same way, I mean, the worst thing you can do is ruin your plant for a year. When it comes to something like a living, breathing thing that is around for 10+ years, people will become agitated and be much more passionate.

I think of it this way, if you mess up your GSD because you want it to be aggressive or you want to breed it and then have hundreds of offspring that are aggressive/have health problems, you are affecting the public's opinion and the future of the breed. If you mess up your car, your garden, or something that is just affecting YOU, then why would anyone care or get their panties in a bunch over it?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

@ Gwenhwyfair thats about how I see it too. I would rate the board depending on the day/week though lol. Sometimes things are fine and sometimes not so much. Its why I keep coming back because there are so many good posts. I've been here so long though I've learned who to listen to and who to shrug off. New members aren't quite there yet when they join up so I think that can be a problem sometimes.

I dont think it really has anything to do with if its a living thing or not. I've been on lots of different boards from religion to polictics, guns, cars, various animal related, etc and have found that the passion isn't much different. There are more than one board for one type of thing also. More than one GSD board, religion, etc ect. In my experience if its alive or not doesn't really make that much of a difference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ick, ick ick!!!! why does it always come down to ladies' underwear??? Why not say, "why would anyone care or get their boxers in a bunch over it." People give women the cake when it comes to be catty and holding onto things, but I really do not see that as all that true here. So why not lets all get beyond the undies. I mean we cover them up for a reason don't we???

Personally, I think this site is generally very nice, and people are maybe a little too quick to give people the business for not being nice enough. In fact, people seem to let it all hang out when they are going after people for not being nice enough. 

We have a LOT of members, and a LOT of new members, and there are periods of unrest occasionally where people need to be apprised or reminded of the rules here. But in all we are a pretty decent lot of people. 

If you think we are a 6-7, then maybe you need to stick to your stepford-wives forums. 

Gee and then my dad let the nine week old puppy fall from the balcony onto the concrete on its back...

***Gee, how nice.

And then we let the nine month old in heat puppy and our intact boy have their breakfast together while we piddled around in the back yard, and when we came in they were tied, who would have thought sex would trump breakfast... 

*** It sounds like you had a lovely morning. Aren't the daffodils just marvelous this spring?

My dog bit three people already, well two of them were not his fault, and this last one, well, the kid should not have looked at him...

*** I am glad he got good exercise this morning.

Yeah my daughter took our aggressive dog out and it bit some lady in the back side and her husband got mad, he was a real jerk, I want to go and give him a piece of my mind...

*** Your daughter looks so lovely with your pup. 

HaaakkK Tuey!!!! If this site got up to a five on that scale, I wouldn't be able to hold my lunch long enough to read responses.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yee HAW! 

You are a kitten compared to those truck guys tho. You think the debates about WL vs SL are bad just mix up with them dually boys. If you want some real fire, head on down to a gun forum. 

Bring it ON darlin'

Wanna a couple of links to the political debate sites where de is no rules? That's the problem with this forum, rules.  





selzer said:


> Ick, ick ick!!!! why does it always come down to ladies' underwear??? Why not say, "why would anyone care or get their boxers in a bunch over it." People give women the cake when it comes to be catty and holding onto things, but I really do not see that as all that true here. So why not lets all get beyond the undies. I mean we cover them up for a reason don't we???
> 
> Personally, I think this site is generally very nice, and people are maybe a little too quick to give people the business for not being nice enough. In fact, people seem to let it all hang out when they are going after people for not being nice enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> *Yeah my daughter took our aggressive dog out and it bit some lady in the back side and her husband got mad, he was a real jerk, I want to go and give him a piece of my mind...
> 
> *** Your daughter looks so lovely with your pup. *
> 
> HaaakkK Tuey!!!! If this site got up to a five on that scale, I wouldn't be able to hold my lunch long enough to read responses.


One of my favorite threads of all time.

Always wondered how to spell "HaaakkK Tuey!!!! " Now I know !!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Naw, it's just a little good natured fun. :apple: 



Germanshepherdlova said:


> View attachment 12083


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> View attachment 12083


How exactly has it been hijacked. The thread is about how nice we ought to be. If you disagree with the premise that we are nasty, then it is no longer on track?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I just have to add...selzer, those are the best summaries ever. I read them, laughed, but knew exactly what threads you were talking about. Got anymore?


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> If you want some real fire, head on down to a gun forum.


Ohhh man, a general gun forum is almost as bad as a general car forum. When I purchased a car and a gun, I found specific forums for them. (Subaru and Glocks for the win! ) Much tamer, much more informative.

On that subject, I'm glad a breed-specific board such as this one is as big as it is. So much information to find here, and of course, many opinions. I could imagine how much of a crudhole this place would be if it were a general dog forum.

All those people in the middle would be 10/10 on the terrible scale.

Poster: "I can't decide between a working line shepherd or a showline shepherd."
Response: GARMEN SHAPERDS SUCK. GET A LABORADOR.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Naw, it's just a little good natured fun. :apple:





selzer said:


> How exactly has it been hijacked. The thread is about how nice we ought to be. If you disagree with the premise that we are nasty, then it is no longer on track?


Just testing how polite the members here would be if I criticized them! Want your score?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Just testing how polite the members here would be if I criticized them! Want your score?
> View attachment 12084


Sure, but if I don't agree with it, I might have to send super high powered internet waves to your keyboard and zap your E and N keys. :wild:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> Sure, but if I don't agree with it, I might have to send super high powered internet waves to your keyboard and zap your E and N keys. :wild:















In that case, I plead the 5th!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In that case,









:rofl:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Just testing how polite the members here would be if I criticized them! Want your score?
> View attachment 12084


You should warn folks before you say funny stuff like that! We can make sure we have swallowed before reading on! VitaminWater burns when it comes snorting out of your nose.
Sheilah


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> In that case,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! Well…….













AND there is more where that came from so









sit said:


> You should warn folks before you say funny stuff like that! We can make sure we have swallowed before reading on! VitaminWater burns when it comes snorting out of your nose.
> Sheilah


Oh-sorry, but at least you didn't pee yourself!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Oh yeah! Well…….
> View attachment 12088
> View attachment 12089
> 
> ...


I guess you're suggesting I not try to start a smileys war with you.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> I guess you're suggesting I not try to start a smileys war with you.


Just having fun with my new smileys!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Just having fun with my new smileys!
> View attachment 12091


I keep a whole bunch of them in my desk drawer myself....


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Davey Benson said:


> I keep a whole bunch of them in my desk drawer myself....


lol, well, I can pull them out of anywhere, even here>








I think the OP may be offended by our smileys.


----------

